# Practice Matches COD4 Xbox 360



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I'm after sharing some tactics for COD4, im thinking of trying to run a private match with DW members only invited, main idea being to try and up (my) and your game in the process, eg, run a match for one hour and run a sort of assesment througout and try to improve the game as we progress.

this will help fine tune the pros skills,as well as add new ones for the novices....

good/bad idea?


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds a good idea. If people are willing to share their tactics of course.  

Stoopid question - but when playing a team deathmatch do you just hear your team's mics or can everyone hear you?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

NeoPanther said:


> Sounds a good idea. If people are willing to share their tactics of course.
> 
> Stoopid question - but when playing a team deathmatch do you just hear your team's mics or can everyone hear you?


just your teammates, unless you unlock the "eavesdrop" perk and you can hear nearby enemies, a red mic symbol comes up when they are speaking.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahhh - I thought so. I just don't want to give away my tactics or where we think the enemy is in the game.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

It'll be private anyway mate, there will only be DW members in there, so don't worry about sharing your tactics...


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I mean in a general game really. Besides - my tactics aren't usually that great as they get cut short by either a grenade flying at me and blowing up, some bastid picking me off just as I'm about to blat someone or being taken out just by all the level 30-50 pros who have been playing much longer than me!  :lol: :lol: 

O well. I'm only a casual gamer, as I completed CoD4 then got distracted by Crackdown. Will soon be distracted by Overlord anyway! :argie:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

NeoPanther said:


> I mean in a general game really. Besides - my tactics aren't usually that great as they get cut short by either a grenade flying at me and blowing up, some bastid picking me off just as I'm about to blat someone or being taken out just by all the level 30-50 pros who have been playing much longer than me!  :lol: :lol:
> 
> O well. I'm only a casual gamer, as I completed CoD4 then got distracted by Crackdown. Will soon be distracted by Overlord anyway! :argie:


well yes, im pretty much the same 

i'll be distracted with GTA4 for a short while, but i just thought it would be good to get a couple of guys together off here and work on team strategy etc.

it's the one thing that annoys me with games like HQ, domination and TDM, the complete lack of 'teamwork' and comms....:wall:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll need the variety pack then I suppose  All these games coming out making me spend more money. It's bad enough with detailing stuff! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be on tonight about 10 if you fancy a private match. dont mind sharing tactics.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> i'll be on tonight about 10 if you fancy a private match. dont mind sharing tactics.


i should be on too mate....

it's the same crowd though  it's a shame, there's loads of names up on the gamertag thread, but we seem to only get me, you and robbie online


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been online several times, but you guys are always on maps that I don't have.  I've played a few games with ValetMagic (Stonecold) though which was cool. :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I like to think I am good on this , Send me a message when i come online i will show you some great places to hide and good tactics and fast killing spree routes.

TeZ


----------

